# Which is the least emotionally expressive of the feeler types?



## youngandbaroque (Feb 7, 2011)

Just wondering.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Fi or introverted feeling is expressed inwards, so that would mean that the INFP and ISFP are the least emotionally expressive of the feelers due to this being their dominant function. Following them are the auxiliary users, ESFP & ENFP.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ That's probably true since I'm torn between both xSFPs. I'm visibly emotional and can have verbal/physical outbursts when I really can't take it any more, but otherwise I rather keep my emotions to myself although it seems quite impossible because of the visual problem I have even unconsciously.


----------



## somewhere else (Dec 9, 2009)

Just from an INFP point of view, I'd say INFPs are pretty reserved about expressing emotions publicly. Though I love everyone and care deeply, I don't think I need to show it off. Besides, I don't want the attention.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Fi or introverted feeling is expressed inwards, so that would mean that the INFP and ISFP are the least emotionally expressive of the feelers due to this being their dominant function. Following them are the auxiliary users, ESFP & ENFP.


 
I agree that ISFP and INFP appear least expressive. 

I think that E/I is a bigger factor in expressiveness than Fi/Fe. So I think ESFP and ENFP are more expressive than ISFJ/INFJ.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, after having an ISFP ex (and father) and an INFP best friend, I can confirm they're indeed the least emotionally expressive in public but pretty difficult to handle one-on-one (for strong T types that is ). Maybe the reason for this is that they don't express their feelings out loud until it is too late - whereas with E's you always know what's going on - but just suffer in silence. How I keep tripping over IxFP's I'll never know


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I would say IXFPs, we are not the most expressive people ever, in fact my ESFJ mom insists that I'm not a feeler but a really sweet INTP


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

As an INFP I hardly ever express my emotions, as powerful as they may be on the inside. Sometimes even when I want to show them they just can't come out.

IXFX's are probably the types who may feel the same as me, whereas EXFX's probably don't have a big problem expressing their emotions. That much is pretty obvious. As for the N vs. S and P vs. J, I don't know who would be more emotionally reserved... all I know is that a lot of other INFP's are also very careful and distant when it comes to expressing themselves.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

Darner said:


> Well, after having an ISFP ex (and father) and an INFP best friend, I can confirm they're indeed the least emotionally expressive in public but pretty difficult to handle one-on-one (for strong T types that is ).


Indeed! I'm very private about my feelings and most of the time it's easier for me to look blank than express my feelings. However when I'm with people who are close to me it's not a problem to scream and cry my heart out.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

i think most feelers do their best to conceal their emotions unless they're unhealthy and unable to recognize their own instability of emotions. i think Fi can be prone to feeling as though they've cheapened the emotion when expressed outwardly... especially verbally.


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> I agree that ISFP and INFP appear least expressive.
> 
> I think that E/I is a bigger factor in expressiveness than Fi/Fe. So I think ESFP and ENFP are more expressive than ISFJ/INFJ.


I couldn't agree more. In my experience, an INFJ is less likely to be physically expressive (jumping to hug you, wrapping your shoulder with arm, etc...) than an ENFP, same (if not worse) with ISFJ and ESFP. As someone who is not comfortable with public display of affection and with touchy-feely people in general, I find IxFx way less ovewhelming than ExFx.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

TiNeSi said:


> I couldn't agree more. In my experience, an INFJ is less likely to be physically expressive (jumping to hug you, wrapping your shoulder with arm, etc...) than an ENFP, same (if not worse) with ISFJ and ESFP. As someone who is not comfortable with public display of affection and with touchy-feely people in general, I find IxFx way less ovewhelming than ExFx.


 I'd agree with INFJ being least expressive. It's often difficult to tell they are even feelers. Most xxFP's are quick to hug, smile, laugh, etc. Unless attempting to psychologically distance oneself and can be quite good at being emotionally unreadable, when we want to be. And I believe this may be more of a forte of introverts than extroverts. Maybe? 

Such as when I personally rely on my aux, Se, I'm much more expressive. But when I'm more involved in thought and Fi, I'm much less expressive. And part of being, say, an ESFP--the performer temperment, is to be more expressive.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, Fi dom users would be. As an ISFP myself, I can say that I weep much less than most people. However, I'm still very passionate and emotionally spontaneous and expressive through music when I'm alone. I sing, but I'm still working on expressing my emotions through song spontaneously in front of others. It's so much easier for Fe dom/aux users to do that. As an Fi dom, I feel freer and natural expressing my true emotions when I'm alone. Nonetheless, I only cry when I'm extremely stressed, dead tired, experiencing personal loss or grief of someone close to me, being consistently emotionally hurt and disrespected by those who are/were supposed to be my allies, or experiencing failure for something that I really wanted, after working really hard to get it. On average, I'd say that I really break down and cry 1-6 times a year. Sometimes more or less depending on how a year has been going for me overall.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Fi doms. In my experience, unless I show my emotional side, some would think that I do not have it. This was especially true when I was younger. Runner ups: INFJs. It depends on a setting too. It is a very hard to take a photo of me where I would not appear totally apathetic when I am not. I am much more serious in public. I know just two INFJs and they look more emotionally expressive than me; however, it is hard to get a full picture in here since we are limited by mostly verbal communication.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

In my experience, probably INFJ and ISFP. INFPs can be vey emotionally unexpressive but it seems to depend on the individual more than with the former two. INFJs can be very T-seeming, especially male ones, and ISFPs seem often to be very strongly SP on the outside and it takes more time to see the Fi.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

'Expressive' can be defined both inwardly and outwardly. 

Inwardly, I would say Fi-doms are the most emotionally expressive. They are very in-tune with their feelings and, of all the types, are probably the most likely to keep a journal, write a song, or do anything artistic to express their emotions indirectly. I agree that they are probably the least outwardly emotional of the feeler types though due to their introvertedness and the Fi tendency to keep their feelings private.

I think ISFJ and INFJ are more likely to be outwardly "readable," but in general I don't think they are as inwardly aware of their own emotions as Fi-doms. IxFJs are more balanced internally due to aux Fe/tert Ti.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

IxFP


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

INTJs and ISTJs, because of Fe PoLR.


----------



## J May (May 30, 2017)

As an ENFP, I just want to weigh in from my experience and research: we're VERY emotionally expressive. We want to hear about others emotions and express our own, all the time.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Which is the least emotionally expressive of the feeler types?


From most expressive to least expressive;

First: ESFJ and ESFP
Second: ENFJ and ENFP
Third: ISFJ and ISFP
Fourth: INFJ and INFP

I am categorizing expressive as an outward display that anyone can see.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Personally, I would vote for INFJ. A lot of the time, they don't even come off as feelers at all whatsoever. (Which is why I like them, many give great advice and keep emotions out of it for the most part)

Fi doms aren't that outwardly emotionally expressive, especially not in public. However, I know both an ISFP and INFP, and it is so incredibly easy to hurt their feelings, make them upset, etc. It's not as easy with the INFJ's, and I don't know why. But it could be individual.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

This is all going to depend on the individual and probably age, too. However, I'd guess that a feeler who uses Fi would be much less emotionally expressive than a feeler who uses Fe. When I say this, I mean their words will be more flat, they might be less animated in general, and they might not even be revealing of the fact that they are feeling to begin with. 

For me, personally, I have trouble telling INXPs apart, so I'd vote for INFPs, but then again, when INFPs are revealing of their emotions, they really can go over the top (I know I can). So ... that's a tentative possibility.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

In therapy I worked with IxFP clients whom other people thought they were legit psychopaths, just because of how secretive and contained they were. So I'm gonna say them.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I can believe that INFJs are in the running for this distinction. I've known a few INFJs, and aside from different patterns of decision-making they don't outwardly seem all that different from INTJs most of the time. They can blow up in tremendous fashion, but for the most part they seem quite contained and rational in terms of how they apply their Fe.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@PiT I'm the exact opposite. I find it amazing that they have been mentioned at all. To me, at least, they seem particularly feeling oriented, especially with them having Fe and not Fi.


----------



## undique (Nov 7, 2016)

Most of the INFJ women I know are very reserved emotionally. They feel deeply, but outwardly come across as very cool and rational (although they can be anything but.) I am split almost 50/50 on T vs F, so I say I would exhibit a lot of INFJ characteristics, but I am not emotionally expressive either. INFPs, ENFPs and ISFPs I know, however, tend to spew their feels all over the place.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My sis is INFJ outwardly to the surface she can come off very INTJish. (She is definitely not tho). She can be a cool calm cucumber as long as things are going how she planned in her head. She can get extremely neurotic tho if she feels very stressed, or under pressure and have really odd meltdowns (but only the closest to her get to see these displays she would never act like this in front of outsiders). 

Outwardly she can be stuck up but inwardly she is extremely sensitive. She punishes herself more than anyone else ever could. I do think she is enny 3w2 tho so self preservation is extremely huge to her and helping but her ideals when they do not all line up as she imagined can send her into a frenzy. But as I said this is only visible to people who get in her inner circle.

Myself tho can seem more Feely just in the sense that I have a bit less self preservation going on than her. And can wear my mistakes and flaws more on my sleeve or endear or admit my weaknesses verbally out loud with a bit less problem. 

Outwardly she can really seem to hard lined because she is very directive (also lacks boundaries on soliciting advice which can come off to me like projecting rather then working on herself she works on everyone else it can get a bit annoying). Anyways I think those who do not know her well perceive her as very composed. In my personal opinion she is anything but at least within. 

Anyways overally my sis outwardly at a glance can appear INTJ when ya get to know her it is evident she is not only INFJ but actually an unhealthy one. Which makes me sad because really she is my favorite person in the world and seeing how much she punishes herself and obsesses over perfection is sort of sad. Because she really is a good person who cares. 

We had a spat recent because well she was projecting. And I asked her to back off of my space and worry about herself polite twice then I stepped and told her to get the fuck out of where we were. (Well fuck I asked her twice to give me space first). Anyways yeah now I am getting the silent treatment its been 3 weeks. I called her a few times. The sad thing tho is she can ignore me all she wants but I know she is the one hurting right now. What she can just be bossy and project her shit on me and not mind her own business to distract herself from her own shit and not have boundaries but she cannot handle when someone says hey worry about your own fucking shit and step the fuck off. She is not doing so well personally, emotionally, financially and is more accustomed to doing well and living finer and had a heavy reality check this last year and so she is coping by turning into OCD so she can control what she is able to. Anyways it really makes me sad that she has to close off and act like such a brat for my calling her out on boundaries. I just sincerely hope she is ok because she is someone who internally is very sensitive and fragile and well we are always worried about her melt downs and her taking one too far. 

Anyways I say INFJ is the most self preserving of feelers and can seem very T


----------



## justMatt (May 4, 2017)

Darner said:


> whereas with E's you always know what's going on - but just suffer in silence.





:sun-smiley::sun-smiley::sun-smiley::sun-smiley:

Spot on!


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Fe is defined as emotional expression since extroversion is what is expressed, so it follows that it would be Fi-doms. But their actions are emotionally fueled so to someone with a keen eye they are just as expressive with their emotions as an Fe-dom. So it's actually the INFJ and ISFJ who are the least expressive since they're introverted first and foremost as opposed to the ENFP and ESFP who are going to project an equivalent amount of feeling stuff as the IxFJs outwards instead of inwards.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to go against the (first page) trend and say that from my _very limited_ personal experience I feel like maybe IXFJs are less expressive than IXFPs because of caring more about a sense of self control and social politeness. I feel like holding back can feel in-authentic to Fi and when being true-to-yourself is a high priority to Fi people, they may be less compelled to control and manage their emotions preferring instead to be fully immersed in their feelings which can result in unhindered expression, perhaps even causing their feelings to be apparent even when they are attempting to tone it down due to shyness or a desire for privacy. I guess to me the INFPs I know seem pretty expressive, and I speculate with feeling as auxiliary IXFJs may not focus on or prioritize feeling in quite the same way even if it is their primary way to deal with the external world. I don't know, I could certainly be wrong.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Let me put it this way. My mother died when I was 10 years old. No one saw me cry about it. And a girl at the funeral looked at me like I was strange. The mantra in my head was "boys don't cry" but be hind closed doors I was a wreck. And often when something excited happens to me and I'm excited ppl usually ask me" why aren't you excited?" -INFP


----------

